# To those who have RPs with significant followers (Don Volpe or the wizarding RP) - bug off



## Aniu/Ankou (Jul 16, 2018)

I've only been here for a while, but in that time the most popular threads made it to the top. Over and over again. I don't to join want to join Don Volpe and his OOC lounge. Or the open wizarding world RP. Please, admins, give us less common users a chance. Give us a place we can talk - without the obnoxious - ness of other RPs. 

Sincerely, the white wolf - Aniu


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 16, 2018)

I gotchu covered

Step 1. Ignore them
Step 2. Start your own/bump already made threads
Step 3. ??????
Step 4. Profit!


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 16, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I gotchu covered
> 
> Step 1. Ignore them
> Step 2. Start your own/bump already made threads
> ...



Exactly!  I know I'm a big part of one of those threads, but I want to see other threads succeed as well!  And honestly, the open wizarding world RP really only has two active people (myself being one of them) right now so I wouldn't be surprised if it were to fall from the top of the list soon.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 16, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> Exactly!  I know I'm a big part of one of those threads, but I want to see other threads succeed as well!  And honestly, the open wizarding world RP really only has two active people (myself being one of them) right now so I wouldn't be surprised if it were to fall from the top of the list soon.


Plus they’re both an open public RP which will always be active since anyone who simply reads the plot can basically join. It’s the difference between being able to hop in with a group vs having to RP on a Discord server or wait for someone to do a one on one RP through PM’s.

I’m not a fan of how easy it is for political based threads to get bumped up and become some of the most active threads but yknow what I do? Make threads I’m interested in and have a good time with the people who show up to those. Simple as that. Just cause a larger group of people is having fun on their own thread, which I don’t even have to read, doesn’t mean it’s unfair and I can’t have fun on my own thread. Same goes with RP threads.

Make ya own, find ya own RP friends and mind ya business.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 16, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Plus they’re both an open public RP which will always be active since anyone who simply reads the plot can basically join. It’s the difference between being able to hop in with a group vs having to RP on a Discord server or wait for someone to do a one on one RP through PM’s.
> 
> I’m not a fan of how easy it is for political based threads to get bumped up and become some of the most active threads but yknow what I do? Make threads I’m interested in and have a good time with the people who show up to those. Simple as that. Just cause a larger group of people is having fun on their own thread, which I don’t even have to read, doesn’t mean it’s unfair and I can’t have fun on my own thread. Same goes with RP threads.
> 
> Make ya own, find ya own RP friends and mind ya business.



100% agreed.  And I am always looking for interesting threads to possibly join.  Who knows, yours might be one of them!


----------



## David Drake (Jul 16, 2018)

The default thread view in each category is 25 per page not counting stickies. These take up....two (three if you count the DV OOC).

This is one of the categories I'm always bouncing to. I haven't seen many I want to be a part of yet, but I just keep checking. If I don't want to be a part, I don't post. I don't bother people's threads.

Your RP request thread is still on the front page sitting at 21. I considered replying, but I only put myself in...intimate...RP situations with people I'm resonably sure are women on the other end and I'm not rude or desperate enough to ask.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

Not sure if serious post or not...

What's stopping you from making your own topic? It's not like an admin has the power to create magical topics that literally everyone enjoys.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2018)

Jealousy: The Thread. 

There is literally nothing that is stopping you from posting in a thread you like.

The End.


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jul 16, 2018)

I came out to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now. :V


----------



## Universe (Jul 16, 2018)

Why


----------

